# Problème avec iPod Touch 3° Gen avec enceintes



## Eclipse80 (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai revendu mon iPod Touch 1° Gen de 16 Go pour un 3° Gen 32 Go il y a une semaine. Tout va au mieux, pas de soucie, mais bizarement je n'arrive plus à faire sortir le son de l'iPod sur des enceintes. Je suis batteur, et j'ai l'habitude de jouer avec des enceintes derrière moi, et j'avais pris l'habitude de mettre mon Touch, et hier j'ai voulu tester, et  surprise ça ne marche plus  Et je suis bien embêté ...

J'ai un iPod classic 60 Go de l'époque, qui lui est très bien amplifié par les enceintes, le problème vient donc de l'iTouch.  Tout est branché correctement, le câble marche tout est OP puisque sa marche très bien avec le classic. Lorsque je branche le Touch, le son continu à être diffusé par les "enceintes" de l'iPod Touch, mais pas par les enceintes que je veux.

Y-aurait-il une manip', un réglage qui m'a échapé sur l'iTouch, ou quelque chose, de manière à ce que je puisse avoir ma musique sur les enceintes, car c'est bien embêtant ...

Merci d'avance à vous 
Bonne soirée
Eclipse80


----------



## tarte en pion ! (15 Février 2010)

Essaie tout de même un autre câble.
À partir de la 2G des iPod touch ils sont compatibles avec les écouteurs avec télécommande donc à 4 connections. Il se pourrait que ça pose problème avec un câble particulier...


----------



## Eclipse80 (16 Février 2010)

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse 

Le cable que je possède se branche sur l'emplacement dédié au câble pour recharger l'iPod, ou bien pour le connecter sur le Mac.

Si j'achète un cable de ce type (http://www.solidarshop.com/site/Cable-audio-RCA-pour-iPod-180-m-28.html?idProduit=4265) qui pars de l'entrée mini-jack, je ne devrais plus avoir de problème non ?


----------



## Eclipse80 (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est bon, j'ai changé de cable, j'ai pris celui cité ci-dessus, et cela marche du tonnerre  Merci à toi


----------

